# Death



## BowtechDan (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't claim to be anything when it comes to religion.  I know there's a higher being than us......but I have no clue in what shape or form the being is. When that being let's me know, I'll know.

If I won the lottery today, folks would be patting my back and congratulating me (or anyone else for that matter).  So how come so many folks boo-hoo over death?  Especially the so-called christians.  They say they live the life for the lord.  But when that day comes to meet him, it's gloom and doom and boo-hoo.  Death, if you really believe, should be a party.

Oh well, it's time to rationalize like humans always do.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 16, 2012)

BowtechDan said:


> I don't claim to be anything when it comes to religion.  I know there's a higher being than us......but I have no clue in what shape or form the being is. When that being let's me know, I'll know.
> 
> If I won the lottery today, folks would be patting my back and congratulating me (or anyone else for that matter).  So how come so many folks boo-hoo over death?  Especially the so-called christians.  They say they live the life for the lord.  But when that day comes to meet him, it's gloom and doom and boo-hoo.  Death, if you really believe, should be a party.
> 
> Oh well, it's time to rationalize like humans always do.



Them that is Boo Hooing are left behind. It is sad for them. The thought of leaving my loved ones behind is sad too, but being in the presence of the Saviour, and knowing that the ones I left behind will join me later will be peace enough.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^ Well said!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 19, 2012)

its sad that you will no longer have the memories or that person to rely on at certain times to me... there gone.

but i dont dwell on it. im not gonna say im over it after a couple of weeks but ive accepted it then.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 19, 2012)

BowtechDan said:


> So how come so many folks boo-hoo over death?



My best friend, and long-time hunting buddy was killed in a car wreck a few years ago.  I cried like a baby because I was very, very sad.  For many reasons.  He was still in his mid-twneties.  He would never be able to have a family.  He would never accomplish his goals.  He would no longer be around on opening day of huntin' season, or any more of our great outdoor adventures (and they were many).  He was gone.  I hunt with his bow now, and I still get a little teary eyed from time to time in the deer stand when I remember all the good times, and realize they are over.

I cried because it is a human reaction to loss.  Regardless of what happened on the other side.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 20, 2012)

BowtechDan said:


> I don't claim to be anything when it comes to religion.  I know there's a higher being than us......but I have no clue in what shape or form the being is. When that being let's me know, I'll know.
> 
> If I won the lottery today, folks would be patting my back and congratulating me (or anyone else for that matter).  So how come so many folks boo-hoo over death?  Especially the so-called christians.  They say they live the life for the lord.  But when that day comes to meet him, it's gloom and doom and boo-hoo.  Death, if you really believe, should be a party.
> 
> Oh well, it's time to rationalize like humans always do.



It is a Holywood misconception that we meet the Lord or our Maker only after death. All-most-many- some-a few christians meet up with the Lord while they are living.

A loved one gone from our sight--is always difficult and painful. This is why when Jesus comes into a person's life--life is added to. Adding people to one's life or loosing them changes the world and our lives.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 22, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> My best friend, and long-time hunting buddy was killed in a car wreck a few years ago.  I cried like a baby because I was very, very sad.  For many reasons.  He was still in his mid-twneties.  He would never be able to have a family.  He would never accomplish his goals.  He would no longer be around on opening day of huntin' season, or any more of our great outdoor adventures (and they were many).  He was gone.  I hunt with his bow now, and I still get a little teary eyed from time to time in the deer stand when I remember all the good times, and realize they are over.
> 
> I cried because it is a human reaction to loss.  Regardless of what happened on the other side.



You nailed it. I'm sorry man I know how you feel. I lost 2 good friends in a car crash close to 3 yrs ago. I really wish I woulda brought em huntin with us the deer season before.. :sad:


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 23, 2012)

BowtechDan said:


> I don't claim to be anything when it comes to religion.  I know there's a higher being than us......but I have no clue in what shape or form the being is. When that being let's me know, I'll know.
> 
> If I won the lottery today, folks would be patting my back and congratulating me (or anyone else for that matter).  So how come so many folks boo-hoo over death?  Especially the so-called christians.  They say they live the life for the lord.  But when that day comes to meet him, it's gloom and doom and boo-hoo.  Death, if you really believe, should be a party.
> 
> Oh well, it's time to rationalize like humans always do.



For one reason it's that we will miss them....they are in heaven and the peace that Christ promises us undergirds us. I can't shed a tear over my father and mother and younger brother or mamaw, because they are with Jesus and how could I shed a tear over that? and only Christ can give you that kind of peace beyond our understanding. (scripture)

My sister is gonna clog to "I'll fly Away" either on my coffin or in front of my coffin, with my other brothers and sisters in law and all their 22 children...and yes they will be sad because they miss me, but they will know I'm in heaven and they will rejoice.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish you could have attended the home-going celebration (funeral) for a good friend last week.  I was crying as were most of the attendees, but it was from laughing so hard.  We will miss her and be sad from time to time but we really did celebrate a life well lived.


----------

